# Bondage Writer is Now Free from the Ropes!



## RoadRovers123 (Jul 24, 2016)

Looking for a writer to satisfy your kinky needs? Hi, my username on furaffinity is cartoonbondagewriter and as the name implies I love to write about cartoon characters in bondage (especially if it's We Bare Bears). 
Userpage of cartoonbondagewriter -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
It's not much as of right now but I hope to enhance my writing caliber with each comission I do. If you share the same kinky passion I do then I'll make sure to make it count for you.
Price is 3 U.S. dollars per 1,000 words.
Thank you for considering me as your writer.


----------

